# Best desktop speakers @ Rs 5000-6000



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 9, 2012)

My 2 year old Altec Lancing Vs4121 gave up on me and so now i am looking for new set of speakers . There are many threads created for this issue but i couldnt get a proper answer   .
First of all i should feel an upgrade over my Vs4121 . My priority is   music > movies > gaming . 
At this price point on searching on net  i found Logitech Z4 and Edifier c2 . I have no first hand  experience regarding Z4 and regarding C2 will it be a step up from my previous vs4121 since few years back the c2 were selling for as cheap as 2.5k , one of my friend got them for just 2.7k . Also C2 total RMS is just 30w comparing to vs4121 31w if i am not mistaken . 
My budget is mostly around 5000 but if it makes a significant difference then i can add another 1-1.5k max . Getting the speakers by this week itself so  Please suggest guys !


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

Logitech Z4 isn't released in India yet.
Altec Lansing VS4621 @3.8K
or
Logitech Z623 @7.9K (If you can increase your budget)

Corsair Corsair SP2200 @5K also looks good.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 9, 2012)

Z4 is mentioned in some of the sites like infibeam etc , i still have to check . Vs4621 is not good , 2 years back i had first purchased them but replaced them to get vs4121 within 2 days ! 
How is Corsair sp2200 in terms of music quality , i have heard they are good for gaming only ? I can increase my budget to a max 7k last .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

^Z623 is hell of a speaker at the price. Check it out if you can.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey @*dashing.sujay* can i get them for around 7k , i cant increase my budget beyond that .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

^No. They were never available for 7k. Expect them around 8k. But best 2.1 speakers under 10k.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 10, 2012)

Got a demo of C2 at reliance digital today . Not that much difference between my old vs4121 and c2 . C2 has good treble but the bass of vs4121 is better . For 4.5k c2 is not justified considering i had purchased vs4121 for just Rs2650 . 
Got some options from my dealer , logitech z523 @Rs 5000 , Sony d8 Rs 4000 , corsair SP2200 for Rs 4850 and Z623 Rs8550 .  For music i am not  impressed with either of them except z623 but that is over my budget , i guess i will have to up my budget . Primeabgb mentions Z623 for Rs7900 , is it including taxes also can anyone find a better deal  for Z623 elsewhere ?
Also found out that my vs4121 are still working , it was the problem of a broken wire , anyway i have decided to upgrade and will sell the vs4121 after purchasing new speakers .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 10, 2012)

^Get  Z623 eyes closed. You won't get it below 7900 (if its including taxes). It was available minimum for 7300 @ letsbuy, but that's history.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 11, 2012)

Ordered Z623 today  Primeabgb had mentioned it for lowest @Rs7900 but when i phoned them they said it wasnt available in stock . So asked my local dealer to get them for Rs8400 ! My initial budget was 5k which sadly i had to increase by another 3.5k  , but no regrets , i will recieve the speakers by evening .


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 11, 2012)

you should have gone for the Swans M10 at this budget, Swans M10 has way superior clarity.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 11, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> you should have gone for the Swans M10 at this budget, Swans M10 has way superior clarity.



I considered them but they are not available anywhere atleast in mumabi . All indian websites that mention them , if you call them they will tell you that the speakers are not available in their stock !


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 11, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I considered them but they are not available anywhere atleast in mumabi . All indian websites that mention them , if you call them they will tell you that the speakers are not available in their stock !



what??

Which Indian website you looked at? and who did you call to?

Swans speakers are available only at hifinage


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 11, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> what??
> 
> Which Indian website you looked at? and who did you call to?
> 
> Swans speakers are available only at hifinage


Yup i called the customer service at Hifinage and they only have one m10 available which also has a dent on the woofer and still they are asking 8k for that ! I remember some months ago the cost of m10 was as low as 5k !


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 11, 2012)

some months ago??? I guess you have some mis-understanding.

HiFiNage has introduced these speakers @Rs. approx. INR6.5k IIRC. These speakers was never available at 5k. 

I purchased Brainwavz M2 for Rs. 2.5k from pristinenote and now it is available at Rs. 3.2k so prices has increased because of the increased USD value and depreciation of INR.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 11, 2012)

Got the speakers  
Here you go  , the softdog wasn't free !*img259.imageshack.us/img259/97/img074i.jpg

After testing for 30 mins i can say that they are better for movies then music but i am not regretting , if only the price had been a little less .


----------

